# problem with salad



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone else have a problem eating salad? I think more specifically lettuce in particular is the culprit. I love raw veggies but am so afraid that I will pay the consequence that I avoid salads or eat them very sparingly. I just dont seem to digest the salad and it literally goes through my system intact. Is this typical of the condition and should I really limit myself to cooked veggies? I suppose sometimes it is the dressing that is the culprit too as anything oily is a no no for me. Does this sound familiar?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure anyone with IBS D may have serious trouble with salads because of the insoluble fiber.Here is some info on Fiber and the different types of it are explained:http://www.healthcastle.com/fiber-solubleinsoluble.shtmlHere is a great list of foods with their respective fiber contents:http://www.wehealnewyork.org/healthinfo/di...ntentchart.htmlAnd YES absolutely it could also be the dressing giving you trouble. I find myself quite surprised by the fat content in some of them!So... definitely worth reading the labels and/or ordering it 'on the side' while dining out.Also many of us IBS'ers find that we can handle salad better at the END of a meal.. rather than at the beginning.When I am in serious D flare... I use only well cooked veggies til things calm down in there a bit.But I love salads too and sometimes.. I am willing to take more imodium to eat it anyway! Also I notice if I eat them more slowly and pay attention to how well I'm chewing things up.. I do better.All the BestBQ


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I was fortunate in that raw veggies and salads never caused a problem for me. We do battle fat at our house and have settled on just sprinkling balsamic vinegar on our salads, without any oil. (If you just can't stand that, fresh squeezed lemon juice will also work, although not as flavourfully.) You can also par boil and then cool vegetables to make them more digestible. This works particularly well with cauliflower and broccoli. Just bring them to a boil for about 5 seconds and then drain them and flood with cold water to stop the cooking.Mark


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

read the book: Fiber menace.........it is enlightening!!!!!!!


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I absolutely can't tolerate salad. That's what brought me to the GI doctor a few years ago and again now. I am in the process of being tested for c-diff and getting a colonoscopy soon. What brought me to the dr. this week is that 3 weeks ago I had a salad twice...thought I'd start "eating better" and got the worst gas and diarrhea ever that has not gone away now for 3 weeks! This has happened twice before so I know it's lethal for me. It seems to be the lettuce because even if I have a little on a tuna sandwich, I'm in the bathroom the next day with cramps.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Are these salad bar or pre-packaged salads? I was just thinking maybe MSG might be your problem. Many people find this preservative toxic.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lots of IBSers have problems with raw veggies even organic ones without any additives of any kind.


----------



## luckotheirish (Jul 16, 2009)

I read in a book that you can Bib lettuce or Boston lettuce because it is easy to break down in your system.... i had a really bad case of D after eating a regular salad.... i won't ever touch the stuff again!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Cut up packaged Lettuce makes me throw up as soon as it hit's my stomach.I think there is some kind of freshness additive that they put on it so it won't spoil.Head lettuce doesn't do that to me.It does not effect my IBS-D though.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Glenda said:


> Cut up packaged Lettuce makes me throw up as soon as it hit's my stomach.I think there is some kind of freshness additive that they put on it so it won't spoil.


 It's an "edible bleach." Yum yum. We used to use a product called "Spud White" on our salads and cut up potatoes when I cooked in restaurants. I suspect that, since most large restaurants don't peel their potatoes or throw out any tossed salad at the end of the shift, you will get more and more of this, both in restaurants and in buying prepared veggies at the grocery store.You almost have to grow them yourself or pay that big price for organic. Thanks, Montsano.Mark


----------



## pavlovs-cat (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't had a raw fruit or vegetable since April! I hate it. I love to eat salads and raw fruits. Lettuce DOES NOT agree with my IBS at all. I have heard that spinach salads can be easier to digest though I have not tried it yet.


----------



## WoeIsMe (Jul 21, 2009)

My aunt has colitis and has huge problems with salads. However, she finds it is actually due to the water the lettuce is washed in. If she washes lettuce herself at home she finds it much easier to digest. Even if she has bought bagged salad. SHe washes it very thoroughly and can tolerate it. However, if she eats the same thing at someone elses house she has big problems because they have different water.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

I have problems with salad as well. I do much better with steamed veggies.If I do eat salad I try to eat it at the end of the meal and I won't eat it more than once a week.


----------



## Southern Boy (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely. It is a VERY rare occasion (at home only!) where I will eat one shred of lettuce. No salads, not on burgers, or sandwiches.I don't seem to have as much of a problem with raw fruits and vegetables or salad dressings.


----------



## MonkeyBabyTimes (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't eat 'fancy lettuce'. I can have the lighter types like iceburg or romaine, but if you get the dark dark types that are higher in fiber, like with the ruffled edges or shades of red or black...I am in PAIN about an hour later. Unfortunately it took an entire summer of pain and dieting to figure it out. I also can't have Seaweed at all. That doesn't even make it to my bowels, I throw it up.


----------

